# أيضا !!! شاليه من تصميمي !!! .... مارأيكم ؟؟؟



## ameralamir (10 مايو 2006)

شاليه يتكون من معيشة و طعام و نوم بحمام و بانتري ( مطيبخ !!) ....
عمارة تقليدية أماراتية ...
الواجهة الأمامية تطل على زقاق يضم مجمع من الشاليهات مختلفة التصاميم : بغرفين أو ثلاثة نوم ... 
الشاليه يطل على البحر و فتحات كبيرة و تيراسات في الواجهة الخلفية ...​ 
مرفق : مخطط أفقي للشاليه مع الواجهة الأمامية !!!​ 






​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 مايو 2006)

أنت رائع .....


----------



## ameralamir (10 مايو 2006)

فيصل الحصني قال:


> أنت رائع .....


أشكرك جدا عزيزي .....


----------



## mohamed aseer (10 مايو 2006)

قد ايه تصميم جميل جدا ، عجبنى جدا المسقط الافقى ، توزيعك للفراغات رائع جدا ، يمكن المسقط لا يوجد به اى خطأ ، بس يمكن انا مش حابب القرب ده لغرفه النوم من المدخل ، اما بالنسبه للواجهه ، رائع جدا استخدامك للكتل و الظلال ، بس يا ريت تفهمنى العناصر الخطيه الخشبيه اللى فى الواجهه ديه ، تعبر عن ايه فى العماره الامارتيه ؟ انا لم ارى الطراز الامارتى من قبل ، ياريت تدينا عنه فكره ، و اخيرا فى حاله ان منظر البحر كان من جهه التراس ، فانت رائع جدا فى استغلالك للمنظر اللى نجحت انك توجده من جميع الفراغات ، و يبقى تساؤل : هل التصميم ده متناقض ام متماشى مع باقى الشاليهات ، و ده انت لم تظهره .


----------



## ameralamir (10 مايو 2006)

*العمارة التقليدية الأماراتية*

العمارة التقليدية في الأمارات مميزة بموادها و عناصرها ... العنصر العمودي في الواجهة يسمى ( بارجيل ) و هو عنصر أستخدمه الأماراتيون في الماضي لتهوية مبانيهم و بيوتاتهم قبل استكشاف النفط ... حيث ان درجة الحراة تصل في فصل الصيف الى 45 درجة مئوية و رطوبة عالية تصل الى 100 % ...
الشاليهات المجاورة مصممة من قبلي في نسيج معماري مترابط يشكل زقاقا متكسر الزوايا !!!
اليك واجهة جانبية لشالية بغرفتين نوم ... و أمامية لشاليه ثلاثة غرف نوم !!!
للأسف لا أحتفظ بالواجهات الخلفية المطلة على البحر .. فهي متناسبة جدا مع التصميم ....


----------



## mohamed aseer (10 مايو 2006)

حقيقى رائع جدا ، و اعجبنى جدا الطراز و المعالجه البيئه اللى شرحتها ، بس اخر سؤال ، القوائم الخشبيه المثبته بالحوائط فى الواجهه ، و اللى ترمى ضل على الواجهه ، الغرض منها ايه ؟ بمعنى ، لما تستخدم فى الطراز الاماراتى ؟
و كمان لو عندك بحث أو موقع اى اى مصدر لمعلومات اكثر عن هذا الطراز يبقى جزاك الله كل خير ، لانى من محبى بشده هذه الطرز التى تعتمد فى الاساس على البيئيه ، و ثقافه المجتمع المحلى.
شكرا ليك و لموضوعك الجميل اخى الكريم.
و لو المشروع ده تم تنفيذه يبقى كتر خيرك لو تبعتلنا صور ليه من الطبيعه ، لو قدرت طبعا.


----------



## سعيدة_الحظ (10 مايو 2006)

جميل جداً


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (10 مايو 2006)

الحقيقه التصميم من وجهة نظري فوق الممتاز لانه بيفكرني بكيفيه معالجه الفراغات قديما وطريقه ملقف الهواء دي بجد روعه
كذلك المسقط الافقي البسيط يدل على الجمال 
تصميمك بجد رائع


----------



## هند (10 مايو 2006)

فعلا جميل 
بس غريب انك حاطط قبة فوق الحمام ما شفتهاش قبل كده
برده حاطط البراجيل فوق التوزيع Loppy غريب يعنى اظن استخدامها فى الفراغات المعيشية افضل
و كنت عايزة افهم القوائم الخشبيه المثبته بالحوائط فى الواجهه .. مش فاهمة دى ايه


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (11 مايو 2006)

أحب اولا ان أحييك وارحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب ،، الحقيقة ان وجود أمثالك معنا يزيد المتلقى تألقا ويجعله اكثر فائدة وثراء ،، كما أود ان اشكرك خارج إطار المجاملة وما تعودنا عليه ،، شكر تقدير لما قمت به من وضعك لأعمالك لنا هنا حتى نراها مع بعض ونستفيد منها ،، وهذا الغرض من اهم الاهداف التي تسعى شبكة المهندسين العرب لتحقيقها وهي مشاركة المعارف بغض النظر عن مكان الاقامة او الوقت الذي تريد الرد فيه ،، 

الحقيقة ان العمل على بساطته الا انه يعتبر رائعا وجذابا ،، الواجهات أجمل في نظري لأنها دمجت بين التراث والمعاصرة, لك في كل الاحوال التقدير والاحترام على تفانيك وحرصك ..


----------



## ameralamir (13 مايو 2006)

*شكر و تقدير*



فيصل الشريف قال:


> أحب اولا ان أحييك وارحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب ،، الحقيقة ان وجود أمثالك معنا يزيد المتلقى تألقا ويجعله اكثر فائدة وثراء ،، كما أود ان اشكرك خارج إطار المجاملة وما تعودنا عليه ،، شكر تقدير لما قمت به من وضعك لأعمالك لنا هنا حتى نراها مع بعض ونستفيد منها ،، وهذا الغرض من اهم الاهداف التي تسعى شبكة المهندسين العرب لتحقيقها وهي مشاركة المعارف بغض النظر عن مكان الاقامة او الوقت الذي تريد الرد فيه ،،
> 
> الحقيقة ان العمل على بساطته الا انه يعتبر رائعا وجذابا ،، الواجهات أجمل في نظري لأنها دمجت بين التراث والمعاصرة, لك في كل الاحوال التقدير والاحترام على تفانيك وحرصك ..


أشكرك عزيزي فيصل ولكافة الأخوة : أتمنى لهذا الموقع الذي عرفته قبل أسبوع تقريبا ان يكون ملتقى كل المهندسين العرب ... نتبادل الأفكار و الحوارات التي تخدم عملنا ... و تخدم بالتالي أوطاننا ... شكرا لك مرة أخرى ..


----------



## solom_ga (15 مايو 2006)

شئ رايع اننا نرجع للتراث وانك ترجه للعماره النوبيه واسلوب حسن فتحي وتنجح بالشكل ده مش هقدر اقولك الا ربنا يعينك وللامام


----------



## ganat_98 (16 مايو 2006)

[FRAME="2 70"] 
السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز ..حقيقة العمل جميل جدا ورائع للغاية...ولو تكرمت تخبرني انت رسمت ببرنامج ايه الرسومات دي ...ده AUTO CAD عادي !!! 
ganat
[/FRAME]


----------



## معماريون (17 مايو 2006)

اشكرك اخي على العمل والاخراج وفيه التراث واضح على الواجهات وجميل
وان كان لي نقد فهو مدخل الشاليه واهمية المدخل الا انك تدخل على المطبخ 
كنت اتمنى ان تنعكس الواجهات على المسقط


----------



## روميروالمصرى (21 مايو 2006)

ماشاء الله يا اخى جميل وربنا يوفقك


----------



## miro1_6 (22 مايو 2006)

تصميم رائع واظهار اجمل 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله...


----------



## smr_abdelrahman (22 مايو 2006)

good design and persentation good luck


----------



## هلال يوسف (15 نوفمبر 2006)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## mutq2004 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

تسلم اياديك و يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## sail (16 نوفمبر 2006)

التصميم رائع لك الاشادة و التقدير


----------



## حسام عبدالله (3 أبريل 2007)

تصميم رائع عناصرة مدروسة سواء في المسقط الافقى او الواجهات.


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (3 أبريل 2007)

عمل ممتاز ومن حيث العلاقات الوظيفية ممتاز وكل فراغ موجود في مكنة الصح
بس ليا تعليق صغير ....إخراج الواجهات ممتاز وبيعبر عن التراث الخاص بالإمارات
لكن إخراج المسقط الأفقي ضعيف يلزمك أخي العزيز شوية تنسيق من حيث توزيع الفرش وإختيار الألوان والتبليطات 
خلي بالك الإخراج نصف المشروع


----------



## حلا أحمد محمد (1 أبريل 2009)

*halacom [email protected]*

:55: صحيح أنا هندسة اتصالات والكترونيات بس بحب الفنون المعمارية بشكل عام ........


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (1 أبريل 2009)

التقسيم الوظيفي مناسب


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (1 أبريل 2009)

ماشاء الله ربنا يوفقك


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2009)

تصميم و أظهار جميل و مميز في بساطتة
العمارة التقليدية الأمارتية رائعة


----------



## بارتنون (2 أبريل 2009)

مشروع جيد وبالتوفيق.............


----------



## bobstar65 (2 أبريل 2009)

ما شاء الله
المشروع جميل مع بعض التحفضات
مزيد من الابداع
:20:


----------



## حزن القلب (11 نوفمبر 2009)

تصميم جامد جدا في الجون


----------



## م_محمد رمضان (11 نوفمبر 2010)

[تصميم جميل جدا....


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2010)

أفتكر البراجيل المستخدمة لخدمة التصميم المعماري وليس بغرض وظيفي للتهوية
ممكن التكييف و التكنولوجيا قللت أو يمكن ألغت وظيفة البراجيل !!

عموما تصميم مميز للعمارة الأمارتية .....

معظم الطرز العربية التقليدية تلاقي أستحسان لمعظم الناس ويمكن يكون لرغبة الناس في للرجوع للقديم ....أو هو حنين للماضي


----------



## arch.M.Bakry (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جميل مشككككككككككور


----------



## مودي المودي (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جميل


----------



## Malket Zamany (15 فبراير 2013)

هو انا ليه مش شايفه اي صور ؟؟


----------

